# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Notificacoes muito lentas

## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Desde à pelo menos 1 ou mais meses que as notificações de pm ou respostas a tópicos que subscrevi me chegam com 8-12 horas depois.

Trata-se de um problema que apenas me afecta a mim  ?

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

comigo tem acontecido o mesmo, muitas vezes é de um dia para o outro.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

eu recebo notificaçoes com quase 1 dia de atraso.....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu também...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Agora que referem o atraso eu também confirmo que chega as 24 horas de atraso de notificação.

Não se pode fazer nada ? (nos outros foruns as notificações são quase instantaneas...)

Este atraso nas notificações pode levar a um certo desinteresse (porque quando recebemos a notificação, o assunto pode já nem ter interesse até pela urgência que teve para quem o colocou).

Paralelamente acho que se é exigido 5 Euros (custo) para colocação de anuncios de venda, o serviço (beneficio) deveria ser proporcional sem este tipo de falhas.....

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tambem me acontece...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Agora que referem o atraso eu também confirmo que chega as 24 horas de atraso de notificação.
> 
> Não se pode fazer nada ? (nos outros foruns as notificações são quase instantaneas...)
> 
> Este atraso nas notificações pode levar a um certo desinteresse (porque quando recebemos a notificação, o assunto pode já nem ter interesse até pela urgência que teve para quem o colocou).
> 
> Paralelamente acho que se é exigido 5 Euros (custo) para colocação de anuncios de venda, o serviço (beneficio) deveria ser proporcional sem este tipo de falhas.....



 :Olá: 

Embora nunca tenha tido necessidade de recorrer a esse tipo de serviço (até ao momento)...estou complectamente de acordo com o Gonçalo.
A administração que me desculpe  :yb677: ...mas se criou condições para melhoria do funcionamento do forum  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: ...deve rever esta situação, o quanto antes.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

O forum ta em piloto automático...  :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Notificaçoes com 3 dias de atraso...  :Admirado:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Notificaçoes com 3 dias de atraso...


Auto-gestão......

Da-me pena mas com toda a honestidade estamos a assistir sem sombra de dúvida a uma morte lenta do reefforum..

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Auto-gestão......
> 
> Da-me pena mas com toda a honestidade estamos a assistir sem sombra de dúvida a uma morte lenta do reefforum..


Para mim a "morte" do forum ja vem de novembro do ano passado.... enfim.... para mim foi o principio.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Não é devido a falta de avisos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Estamos a analisar a anormalidade.
O problema ao que parece, é apenas para alguns portos de ligações a Net.

Não se trata de problema do fórum mas provavelmente de conectividade do nosso provedor de acesso.

Estamos a acompanhar a situação.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

....5 dias de atraso....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Recebi hoje uma MP datada de 14-07-2009... 8 dias de diferença... :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

ahahahhhahhh

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Eu também recebo com 8 dias de atraso (vou inclusivamente desactivar esta opção para não ficar com a minha caixa de correio cheia de lixo).

Volto a repetir: isto é inconcebível.

O forum optou (contra muitas opiniões) por cobrar um serviço de colocação de vendas e a partir deste momento transformou-se num prestador de serviço.

Não faz sentido algum pagar-se 5 Euros por um serviço que leva 8 dias a notificar uma resposta a um topico de venda ou a uma chegada de mp.  Podem-se perder negócios à conta desta matéria.

Também não entendo como é que as lojas aceitam (pelo menos não vi nenhum protesto)  esta "qualidade" de serviço....

Também tenho alguma dificuldade em entender o problema técnico subjacente(estamos a pagar por um serviço de hosting, certo ?).

Como tenho formação de base nesta área, agradecia que alguém me explicasse detalhadamente o que se passa para que eu possa ajudar na medida do possível.

Honestamente, por muita ajuda que se apresente,  parece que estamos a "remar contra a maré"......

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas 
Mas o recordista devo ser eu
Transferencia para ter acesso a area de particulares dia 24/06/2009 descobri na semana passada que finalmente ja tinha acesso á area pretendida (nunca fui notificado que me tinha sido concedido acesso), algumas horas depois de descobrir que ja tinha acesso, nao conssegui colocar nada lá ( nao sei das quantas denied (dizia me uma menssagem) .
Perante isto enviei una menssage que nunca foi respondida (ja é habitual) , já lá vao algumas nao respondidas....
Como disse noutra intervençao no forum,  devem-me dizer em breve que  já passou um mês desda o meu pedido e que por isso é necessario pagar mais 5 para a renovação do acesso ao serviço que nao usufrui.
Kafka no seu melhor certamente


Jose Miranda

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 


 :yb624:  :HaEbouriffe:  :yb624:  :HaEbouriffe:  :yb624:  :HaEbouriffe:  :yb624:  :HaEbouriffe:  :yb624:  :HaEbouriffe:  :yb624: .
Isto para não ser desilegante...porque de facto...palavras não há.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Avila

Boa tarde,
Nesta materia acho que posso dizer algo...
Ao contractar o serviço de hosting o IP que lhes foi atribuido era privado ou em sharing ? ja foi feita uma analize ao tempo de processo do servido ? tipo quanto ele esta consumindo (isto no caso de ser um servidor dedicado). Qual o provedor de acesso ? se precisarem de alguma ajuda nesta area podem contar com a minha ajuda.
Abraços
Rafael Avila

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Se juntarmos às notificações lentas o facto de já sermos anunciantes de sexo  ficamos com a "cereja no topo do bolo"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  (reparem nas zonas de anuncios na pagina principal).

Se ao menos fosse anuncios de peixinhas ou peixinhos, agora assim vai lá vai.......

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Boa! Situação corrigida.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas venho por este meio informar que como previ paguei a (24/06/2009) 5 para aceder á area de particulares (postar).
Resultado:  nunca me foi enviado um mail a me autorizar a usar a area  em questão, nunca obtive respostas da administração, descobri por acaso que ja tinha acesso a area de particulares, acesso esse que perdi ao fim de uma hora e do qual nunca usufrui  na tentativa de colocar um post a resposta era qualquer coisa denied ....
Hoje descobri que deixei de ter acesso total ...
" Acesso a área de particulares
Requerer autorização para efectuar compras ou vendas no fórum. "
Para aceder tenho que pagar mais  esperar possivelmente dois meses com direito a NADA.

*Desta vez prevejo que possivelmente serei expulso por me queixar e por ter razao...*
Se nao custar muito agradecia a activação do meu acesso a area de particulares pelo mes a que tenho direito.
Já agora por gentileza e como somos razoavelmente civilizados informem quando tiverem activado o serviço, nao  quando tiver terminado.....Obrigado


Jose Miranda

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Desta vez prevejo que possivelmente serei expulso por me queixar e por ter razao...


José, acho que não vale a pena exagerar...
Ninguém faltou ao respeito, nem que me tivesse apercebido de qualquer violação às regras deste fórum...
As coisas não estão bem, mas também não é preciso incendiar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por acaso estou a receber notificações de respostas a tópicos de há 13 a 14 dias... o notificador anda um pouco atarefado...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Nem á m***** me mandaram.
Continua o silencio (tabu Cavaquista).
Nem sim nem nao, é possivelmente um sinao...


J. M.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Á voces sabem aquela 

Qual é a diferença entre uma freira e um mercedes? 
A freira reza e o mercedes benz.

----------


## Jose Miranda

E esta

Está um prato cheio de massa com queijo ralado por cima. 
A dada altura diz a massa: 
- Eh... Há aqui ketchup! Ora bolas, que massada... 
E diz o queijo: 
- E eu ralado.

----------


## Jose Miranda

mais uma

Porque é que há mais analfabetos nos Açores e na Madeira?
Porque o regresso ás aulas é no continente!

----------


## Jose Miranda

"Funcionamento do Forum Questões relacionadas com: Funções do forum. Alojamento de fotos. Modos de visualização, problemas, Bug's, sugestões, ou o que mais gostarias que fosse disponivel no nosso Forum. Dá a tua sugestão. Quem sabe não serás ouvido."

Isto aparece no principio da pagina , Para quê????
 "Dá a tua sugestão. Quem sabe não serás ouvido." Sim é sempre uma incognita possivelmente vais logo directo para a reciclage que esta activada em modo automatico....
Nunca obteras resposta, nunca vao ler o que escreveste, mais vale estares quieto.

----------


## Marcos Martins

hehehe
Tem piada porque é verdade!
 :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Bom isto esta mesmo tudo de ferias.
Fiz 4 participaçoes neste topico e continua a aparecer que só ainda fiz 225 comentarios em todas
 Até o computas esta de greve.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Não tenho "visto" por cá membros com privilégios de administrador/moderador. Só esses podem resolver algo que esteja mal no software do Fórum. Há que ter um pouco de paciência! :yb665:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas atodos

De facto recebo tambem as notificações com muito atrazo.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas.
> 
> Não tenho "visto" por cá membros com privilégios de administrador/moderador. Só esses podem resolver algo que esteja mal no software do Fórum. Há que ter um pouco de paciência!


Paciência José ?   :SbSourire: 

Paciência temos tido todos e muita..... (tens de concordar comigo)

Eu até entendo que alguns admins possam ter menos tempo para dedicar ao forum por razões que nem interessam explicar (até porque podem ser de carácter pessoal e consequentemente apenas dizem respeito a quem de direito).

Também acredito piamente que quem criou e montou este fórum nutre uma dedicação e amor este hobby que é inquestionávél.

E nós enquanto comunidade devemos estar dispostos a dar o nosso contributo para que o fórum não desapareça (escusamos de estar com "falinhas mansas" porque será esse o seu destino pelo rumo que as coisas levam).

É notório também o "desaparecimento" de alguns moderadores, certamente com as suas razões pessoais ou profissionais (ou inclusivé por falta de vontade o que também é totalmente legitimo).

O que me faz "confusão" é que nenhum responsável deste fórum "apareça" e solicite apoio (nem que seja temporário) no sentido de formar uma equipa que tome as rédeas do reefforum e que pelo menos tente que o mesmo funcione bem e com algum dinamismo.

Se os responsáveis deste fórum entendem que este fórum é do fulano A ou do B ou do C então lamento , mas com toda a franqueza, têm tudo menos amor a este hobby.

A informação aqui contida pertence (no meu ponto de vista) a uma comunidade de elementos que têm dado o seu contributo ao longo de todos estes anos (até porque a informação "per se" só tem utilidade pela partilha que se dá À mesma).

Os factos são:
O aparecimento do pagamento da taxa para anuncios de venda iniciou o processo de morte do reefforum;Alguns actos de censura em alguns tópicos por eventuais questões com lojistas foi a segunda grande facada;Estou plenamente convicto que o reefforum tem tudo para ser dos melhores foruns de aquariofilia salgada a nível mundial (SIM nós somos bons aquariofilistas com muita dedicação e interesse).

Quanto a mim o "segredo" para reanimar o reefforum passaria por:
Eliminar o pagamento para anuncios particulares (atraem visitantes independentemente das suas motivações);Solicitar a todos os membros uma contribuição simbolica anual de 10 Euros (sob pena de determinadas áreas ficarem de acesso restrito a quem não efectua esse pagamento, nomeadamente p.ex. anuncios, anuncios de lojas, alguns topicos de caracter mais tecnico e aprofundado);Deixar claro que no reefforum ninguém se deve coibir de criticar (desde que de forma construtiva) os vendedores e lojistas (só assim conseguimos construir uma comunidade cada vez mais credível, séria e honesta);Ser menos permissivo a atitudes menos correctas por parte dos seus membros (agressões verbais, acusações infundadas,etc) com mais uso do BAN;Delinear um conjunto claro de objectivos anuais (eu por exemplo achava giro montar uma feira estilo MACNA com a presença de representantes, lojistas e outros convidados) para que os membros do forum (que no fundo não deixam de ser os seus accionistas) fiquem com uma ideia clara de que forma irá ser aplicada a sua contribuição;Enfim...são ideias (e peço desculpa por utilizar o teu comentário para esta "dissertação"  :SbSourire2:  , mas achei que seria um bom ponto de partida).

Como sou tudo menos filósofo, não posso deixar de terminar esta minha intervenção sem uma sugestão : aparecam os responsaveis, faça-se uma reunião para delinear os pontos de funcionamento e certamente todos iremos ver que com muito bom senso o reefforum poderá voltar a ser um fórum de referência com muita animação.

Um bom fim de semana para todos.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> [*]O aparecimento do pagamento da taxa para anuncios de venda iniciou o processo de morte do reefforum;


Tens toda a razão,mas acho que ainda vão a tempo de anular essa taxa pois parece que ninguem toma conta dos pagamentos e dos prazos.

----------


## Manuel Faria

boas

Ainda não tinha postado porque eu, como *estrangeiro*, já me dou por satisfeito poder participar neste forum sejam as notificações rápidas ou lentas. Aprendo muito sobre aquariofilia,não esqueço a minha lingua-mãe e vou conhecendo pessoas com conhecimentos extraordinários :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

O que me levou a postar hoje foi o que o Gonçalo diz: 

(Solicitar a todos os membros uma contribuição simbolica anual de 10 Euros sob pena de determinadas áreas ficarem de acesso restrito a quem não efectua esse pagamento, nomeadamente p.ex. anuncios, anuncios de lojas, alguns topicos de caracter mais tecnico e aprofundado). :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

O Juca tem feito muito pelo forum mas as coisas não estão fáceis para ninguém e seria justo que assim fosse porque os donativos que se dão, falo por mim, nem sempre são o que deveriam ser e penso como o Gaonçalo quando diz que se as coisas não estão bem, se deveria pedir ajuda e reunir com todos aqueles que possam ajudar a resolver o problema.

Não deixem morrer o Forum :yb663: . 
Eu gostaria de ajudar mas a distancia e a minha ignorancia, na aquariofilia, não me permitem muitas opções :yb665:  :yb665: .

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
A bem da justa transparencia venho aqui informar os ilustres foristas e agradecer a administraçao.
Foi me concedido  o acesso á area de particulares solicitado (um mês - a contar a partir do dia 14 de agosto ), ja tenho acesso normal e fui informado por M.P. em tempo util..

Desde ja o meu obrigado.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Milagre, recebi há pouco uma notificação de resposta a um tópico efectuada há 3 horas, versus as notificações com 3 semanas de atraso...  :Vitoria:  Aleluia Aleluia!!!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Recebi 52 notificações assim de rajada na minha caixa de correio  :Admirado:  algumas das respostas tinham mais de 1 mês

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Há dois dias recebi 35...ontem + 22  :yb665: 
As recebidas hoge já vinham no prazo.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Soares

Confirmo, aqui tb me estão a chegar as notificações em tempo útil, bem como as atrasadas.

Parece que está a ir no bom caminho, pelo menos nas notificações.

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Simões

ehehehehe

eu fiz anos a 16 de agosto e recebi hoje, a 31 de agosto o mail que suponho seja gerado automaticamente pelo proprio sistema. 

No entanto os comentarios feitos nos topicos subscritos aparecem no proprio dia.  

Há qualquer coisa com as configuraçoes do forum.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Voltamos á mesma como a lesma.
Renovei a minha inscriçao dia 14 deste mes a partir dessa data deixei de ter acesso a area de particulares.
Hoje dia 29-09-2009 nao tenho acesso a area de particulares, paguei os 5 dia 14 - 9 - 2009.
 Faz quase um més.

E ja agora e ja agora, voces sabem aquela......

NAAAAAA - eu sabia que voces ja a conheciam.


Jose Miranda

----------


## Jose Miranda

Á e voces sabiam que eu tinha 229 participaçoes e que depois de participar mais uma vez continuo com 229.

A matematica nao engana.

----------

